# Что за баян?



## vir2 (13 Янв 2017)

Достался от деда, интересуюсь не для продажи, просто хочется знать что собой представляет.
На сколько бережно относиться))
В левой руке 2 региста (переключателя)


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Янв 2017)

Мастеровой, видимо. 1940хх гг. Кроме внешней обёртки, хотелось бы увидеть потроха...
Внешне напоминает харьковские баяны Мищенко. Но надо смотреть...


----------



## VladimirL (13 Янв 2017)

Глянул на инструмент и почему-то сразу мысли о Горловской фабрике.


----------



## vir2 (16 Янв 2017)

Фото внутренностей:


----------



## Евгений51 (17 Янв 2017)

vir2 писал:


> Достался от деда, интересуюсь не для продажи, просто хочется знать что собой представляет.
> На сколько бережно относиться))
> В левой руке 2 региста (переключателя)
> 
> Очень бережно надо относиться, при малейшей тряске он рассыпится. Ценность, как память дедушки, не более.


----------



## vir2 (17 Янв 2017)

И на том спасибо))


----------

